# Color Calculator....?



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Hmm. I've never heard of it, but I'm gonna look at it and see! I'll enter some of my horses info and see if it comes out.

well, it seems to be working. You also have the option of putting in the silver gene, agouti, and other factors, like the red, so you might want to get that info from the seller. I'd say it looks pretty reliable. =) Good luck!


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

thank you =) I'm happy to hear it works!!! I'm really excited now...the mare might have a silver bay or silver buckskin (two of the 10 possibilities) I'm so excited..it's not a high percentage, but it's still cool! They are so pretty when you look at the pictures online.


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Oh, I know! I've been playing with it for like two hours, just trying different combos and seeing what might happen. It's cool, lol! It's interesting to look at all the different colors that can come out. =)


----------



## jcran (Nov 1, 2009)

We've got an appaloosa POA bred (not on purpose) to a paint stallion. I have no idea what his color pattern is as we were just given the pony and never saw the stud. What color would a paint over an appie give?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

SAsamone said:


> Anyone tried this site?
> Color Calculator
> 
> It's a "color calculator." You put in the sire and dam information and it's supposed to tell you what percentage of colors the foal can be. I was just curious if anyone tried it, and could testify as to how accurate it is. I might be purchasing a mare/foal combo, and I was interested in seeing what color the baby might be.


I don't use it as I'm a horse color genetic nut and so therefore I know what colors are possible, but hovered over the link and saw it's Animal Genetics, great lab, they're who I do my horses' color testing through


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

jcran said:


> We've got an appaloosa POA bred (not on purpose) to a paint stallion. I have no idea what his color pattern is as we were just given the pony and never saw the stud. What color would a paint over an appie give?


Well, the COLOR depends on what color the parents are, the PATTERN can vary!  The Paint parent could pass on their pinto pattern(s) or not, the POA could pass on his appy pattern(s) or not (and could also have pinto patterns... any leg or face white other than appy markings?). You could get a solid, a pinto, an appy, or a pintaloosa (combo of both).


----------



## jcran (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, the POA is what my farrier called an OLD SCHOOL Appie. She has a dark face with dark legs and then the grayish roany looking body. She definitely does NOT have the spotted butt look. I have NO idea what the stud looks like as he was a "visitor" from the neighboring ranch. I'll try to find out.


----------



## skittle1120 (Oct 24, 2009)

That thing is cool... According to it, if my mare was caught by the chestnut quarter horse, then the foal has a slight chance of being black, but most likely will be bay, and if she was caught by the paint, we have a 4% chance at a black overo.... That would be awesome, but highly unlikely... I'm probably going to get another bay...


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

I've tried it, and I thought it was pretty accurate because my colt (who's sire was bay and who's dam was chestnut) was baying out, which was the highest probability, but then now I don't know because he stopped baying out and now he's the color of over-toasted whole wheat bread. It worked for the first 3 months of his life


----------

